# ESB Bill Unpaid from Tenant



## Pinchy (26 Jun 2008)

Hi All,

I have recently just rented out my house which was previously rented by a couple who have left a large ESB Bill unpaid. 

Can anyone advise whats the position on this in terms of getting the meter transfered over to the new tenants and what might happen if previous amount remains unpaid?

Thanks, J


----------



## murphaph (27 Jun 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently just rented out my house which was previously rented by a couple who have left a large ESB Bill unpaid.
> 
> ...


Was the bill in their name?
The ESB can ultimately disconnect the supply (though they generally take a LONG time to do this as it's an essential service). You would then have to pay for reconnection. I'd imagine doing a google search of this site will reveal many similar threads ;-)


----------



## sadie (27 Jun 2008)

The utiliity bills should always be in the tenants name not yours. The tenants who were leaving should have provided a forwarding address to the ESB. If they haven't, you can get that address from them and have the bill forwarded to them. If the ESB bill is in your name, then obviously you are liable. If you ring the ESB customer service and choose the 'Moving house' option they are very helpful and will tell you exactly what the situation is. Perhaps your previous tenants do actually intend paying the bill when the final amount is forwarded to them by the ESB? This would be the normal thing. If I was a tenant I'd ring the ESB, tell them I'm leaving on x date, phone in the meter reading on the day I'm leaving and they would then forward me on the final bill to my new address for payment.


----------



## Pinchy (30 Jun 2008)

thanks to the both of you for your help. 
Yes the bill was in their name and not mine. These people were shiesters and left the place in a state. 

I will get on to ESB and see if a forwarding address was left.

Thanks again, Jules


----------



## sam h (30 Jun 2008)

The ESB will actually not issue you with any details as the bill was in their name.  The ESB will follow it up directly with them if and when they try to get connection at their new property.

Your new tenant may have to pay a deposit as the "property" has a track record of non ayment - they will get it back at the end of their tenancy


----------



## Bamhan (1 Jul 2008)

ESB are not that slow to disconnect supply now.

3 unpaid bills and they will disconnect.


----------



## alaskaonline (1 Jul 2008)

when i moved into my rented apartment (i.e. im renting), i had to register with esb completely new even though the tenants before me had a registered account. therefore i also had to pay a deposit and was told that everyone who didn't have an esb bill in their own name before - has to pay a deposit of € 150 (2 years ago). i kept receiving the bills and reminders of the previous tenants though,even though esb had me down as the new tenant. anyway i kept sending them bills back to the esb with a note stating that these tenants aren't living under this address any more and after four bills sent back, esb took finally care off without me suffering (no disconnection etc.). im sure esb knows how to track people down who didnt pay their bills.


----------

